# Equipo para pub.



## Ashnely (Abr 28, 2006)

Un saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. Soy una neofita en esto de las instalaciones de sonido, y me encuentro en la siguiente situacion. Actualmente resido en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria y tengo un proyecto para abrir un pub, amplio en una zona costera. Pero no tengo idea de que necesito y donde conseguirlo. Aqui hay pocos sitios y ninguno me asesora. ¿Alguien me podria ayudar o darme algunas ideas basicas?
Muchas gracias de antemano......


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2006)

si precisas material de segunda mano tambien lo hay. Todo depende de la sala en la cual vayas a trabajar y si los dj van en plan pro o piensas poner un ordenador en plan gramola.

Pero por ejemplo, 8 Cajas CAWBOY de 150W rms, 1 Etapa potencia CA1200 con 900w rms canal, una mesa 700 dJ BEHRINGER y un reproductor doble american audio te puede venir a costar sobre 1700€ en la peninsula. Es un sistema baratito y resultón. y sobretodo NUEVO

Si te vas a marcas como CERWIN VEGA, ALTEC LANSING O ELECTROVOICE, CROWN, CREST AUDIO .  , ya puedes empezar a servir cubatas.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Dic 8, 2006)

Cuidado *tecnicdeso* estas faltando al protocolo!

quisas podrias decirnos los metros cuadrados de tu local y si quieres consrntrar el sonido en algun lugar especifico o homogeneo en todo le lugar

cantidad max de personas ,tipo de pared y techo ,si hay plantas...

saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 9, 2006)

Hay muchas cosas de las que depende una sonorización, pero un buen estudio sonometrico y de absorciones te puede costar tanto como el equipo en si, y tal como esta la fiesta y el mundo de la noche (pendiendo de un hilo) no esta el horno para bollos. Comprenderás que cuando se trata de Pubs, normalmente se hallan ubicados en  zona urbana. Con lo cual, olvidemonos de los parámetros de bajas frecuencias en plan calidad. En la zona de la costa del azahar y de la costa dorada tuvimos que instalar limitadores de sonido junto con filtros pasabajos, incluso recortes de frecuencia sobre los 125 y 150hz hacia abajo. Consecuentemente muchos locales que habian invertido en subgraves y etapas, sistemas de rfuerzo y electronicas caras tuvieron que retirarlos. Con la inutilidad del gasto hecho.

Quiere decirse que probablemente haya parte de frecuencias bajas que aportan calidad pero que no se pueden reforzar.  Son cosas que a base de hacer instalaciones y tener relaciones con los departamentos de medio ambiente de los ayuntamientos se aprenden. 

Otra cosa es que quien ha estado en el mundo de la noche sabrá como esta el tema. Inversión en infraestructura para que luego por un decreto de alcaldía y te hagan ZAS. (ZONA ACUSTICAMENTE SATURADA). Eso sin pensar que el precio de la vivienda en españa ha hecho que la gente salga de marcha con 8 euros... , o incluso se pidan chupitos de cocacola. Como se que ha pasado.

Y del comentario capitanp, en proximos hilos sere mas sutil...


----------

